# HTTP Status 404 - /prweb/PRServlet



## deniskurian (Feb 11, 2013)

I'VE BEEN TRYING TO RUN MY PEGA SOFTWARE (BPC) ON MY NEW LAPTOP WITH WIN 8 OS... EVERYTHING HAS GOT INSTALLED BUT THE WEBPAGE IS DISPLAYING HTTP Status 404 - /prweb/PRServlet

THE WEB ADDRESS IS :

http://localhost:8080/prweb/PRServlet

CAN U HELP ME OUT


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

this web site doesn't load for me either on Windows 7. 
try finding your page through here: 
http://www.prweb.com/PRServlet


----------

